

Greek official wants to magically transfer gov debt to Greek citizens - a5seo
http://www.businessinsider.com/kyle-bass-chief-bank-economist-harry-potter-can-fix-greece-2011-2

======
homecoded
This is completely weird!

Worst of all: 45 gardeners and no garden? Brilliant! I'd really like to hear
their explanation of how these people ended up on their pay-roll. Maybe they
all made offers the hospital could not refuse?

